# divisores pasivos, consulta



## pani_alex (Oct 25, 2009)

tengo unos divisores pasivos que han de ser para una potencia maxima de 50w rms, los coloque en la etapa de pre (sale la señal de la pc, van a los crossover y de alli cada uno a su amplificador, medios, bajos y tweeter, creo que se le llama pre a esa etapa, o no?) 

el punto es que no corta la señal, coloco un parlante en lo que tendria que ser la  señal del tweeter y sale completita, lo mismo cuando coloco en la de los bajos, sale con los agudos incluido.

los divisores pasivos no actuan cuando la señal es tan baja como la de un audifono? o que es de tanta potencia el crossover que no puede filtrar, osea que tengo que comprar uno de menor potencia?


----------



## pani_alex (Oct 26, 2009)

cri cri cri

alguna ayuda, ayer probe nuevamente y no me equivoco, no filtra cuando conecto a la salida del pc y luego al amplificador


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 26, 2009)

Para lo que esta haciendo se usan divisores activos de cuarto orden. Con los pasivos, calculados PARA PARLANTES, no vas a ninguna parte.


----------



## Kebra (Oct 26, 2009)

Como muy bien señala el amigo Obi Wan Kannabis, poner ese divisor en la etapa de pre es como no poner nada, ya que a esas impedancias y niveles de potencia, lo único que podés lograr con un capacitor por ejemplo, que conectado a un parlante limitaría los bajos y permitiría pasar los altos, es simplemente desacoplar la corriente contínua (en caso que exista).
Los divisores pasivos, para decirlo bien, son un todo junto con los parlantes, es decir, son un solo sistema, y por eso deben ser calculados teniendo en cuenta las características de cada parlante involucrado en el sistema. Los divisores dependen directamente de la impedancia de los parlantes, de las inductancias, y también de factores no tan "eléctricos" como la presión sonora.
Muchas veces no contamos con todos esos datos, y partimos por ejemplo de la inductancia y la resistencia a la corriente contínua para comenzar los cálculos, pero puede ocurrir que por las características mecánico-acústicas de los parlantes, el resultado final no sea el esperado. Entonces con una curva de impedancia el cálculo es mas cercano a la realidad, y se tiene una curva de spl, el cálculo ya es casi perfecto.
Pero de todas esas magnitudes, la impedancia es la principal, y si comparás la impedancia de un parlante con la de un pre, vas a ver que la diferencia es abismal.

Esto es mas o menos como funciona la cosa, a grandes rasgos.


----------



## pani_alex (Oct 27, 2009)

lol, a grandes rasgos?, ijole no quiero ver lo que seria especificamentoe  , se agradece las respuestas, entonces es como me imaginaba, no me sirve para lo que quiero :S y esos divisores activos, hay algo en el mercado que sea muy.... al go asi como un integrado o algun crossover pequeño, porque los que usa mi primo que es DJ son carisimos

la idea final es hacer un amplificador de 7.1 canales, por parte porque aprieta el presupuesto, primero terminar bien el estereo, luego pasar a los 4 canales, luego 6 y por ultimo los ultimos 2, lo que estuve fijandome es que en la salida del subwoofer no salen unicamente los bajos sino que todas las frecuencias, eso requiere de un filtrado nuevamente para sacar el sonido deseado? para mi que tendria que hacer ese trabajo la tarjeta de sonido, igual para el satelite, sale todo.


----------



## temperamen (Oct 30, 2009)

necesito unos divisores pasivos para parlantes de 50w rms y para twiteres y medias


----------



## MFK08 (Oct 31, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/

dirigete a ese post es el mas indicado


----------

